# Carroll County Hunting Club seek New Members



## Volsguy (Feb 12, 2019)

875+ acres in Carroll County, QDM managed property.  Adjoining clubs have also implemented QDM rules.  Headwaters of Wolf Creek splits our property pretty much down the middle.  Plenty of Deer and Turkey.  Membership dues are 650.00... Camper spots available but no elect/water available.  Convenient to Hwy 5/Hwy 166 on the east side....Jones Mill Road and Hutchinson Ferry Road on the west side of the property.  Plenty of creek bottoms and hardwood ridges.  Some clear-cut in 2000 that was never re-planted.  Tons of 20+ years planted Pines that have been thinned.  Gas line runs through property on the west side.  Deer limits enforced with 2 bucks (one must be trophy size 4 on one side w/min 15" spread) and up to 3 Does allowed....No yearling deer allow to be harvested.  A full membership is 18 to 19 members.
Please email me at *gcf1059@yahoo.com* if you are interested in seeing the property...or you can call Jim at *678-665-8553* and leave message with Jim.

We are setting dates (Saturdays and/or Sundays) that we will be meeting potential new members to show the property.


----------



## sidekicks409 (Feb 12, 2019)

will love to see property


----------



## Josh0826 (Feb 12, 2019)

Volsguy said:


> 875+ acres in Carroll County, QDM managed property.  Adjoining clubs have also implemented QDM rules.  Headwaters of Wolf Creek splits our property pretty much down the middle.  Plenty of Deer and Turkey.  Membership dues are 650.00... Camper spots available but no elect/water available.  Convenient to Hwy 5/Hwy 166 on the east side....Jones Mill Road and Hutchinson Ferry Road on the west side of the property.  Plenty of creek bottoms and hardwood ridges.  Some clear-cut in 2000 that was never re-planted.  Tons of 20+ years planted Pines that have been thinned.  Gas line runs through property on the west side.  Deer limits enforced with 2 bucks (one must be trophy size 4 on one side w/min 15" spread) and up to 3 Does allowed....No yearling deer allow to be harvested.  A full membership is 18 to 19 members.
> Please email me at *gcf1059@yahoo.com* if you are interested in seeing the property...or you can call Jim at *678-665-8553* and leave message with Jim.
> 
> We are setting dates (Saturdays and/or Sundays) that we will be meeting potential new members to show the property.




Any coon hunting allowed?


----------



## Tallant02 (Feb 13, 2019)

Volsguy said:


> 875+ acres in Carroll County, QDM managed property.  Adjoining clubs have also implemented QDM rules.  Headwaters of Wolf Creek splits our property pretty much down the middle.  Plenty of Deer and Turkey.  Membership dues are 650.00... Camper spots available but no elect/water available.  Convenient to Hwy 5/Hwy 166 on the east side....Jones Mill Road and Hutchinson Ferry Road on the west side of the property.  Plenty of creek bottoms and hardwood ridges.  Some clear-cut in 2000 that was never re-planted.  Tons of 20+ years planted Pines that have been thinned.  Gas line runs through property on the west side.  Deer limits enforced with 2 bucks (one must be trophy size 4 on one side w/min 15" spread) and up to 3 Does allowed....No yearling deer allow to be harvested.  A full membership is 18 to 19 members.
> Please email me at *gcf1059@yahoo.com* if you are interested in seeing the property...or you can call Jim at *678-665-8553* and leave message with Jim.
> 
> We are setting dates (Saturdays and/or Sundays) that we will be meeting potential new members to show the property.


Interested


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Feb 14, 2019)

Any hogs on property?


----------



## SlowMotion (Feb 16, 2019)

Interested. Sent you an email.


----------



## pch308 (Feb 17, 2019)

I am interested and sent you an email.


----------



## ssilence (Feb 26, 2019)

Interested, sending email.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 28, 2019)

Jimmymorgan said:


> Any hogs on property?


I doubt it, I'm in Coweta and we don't have any, yet! Carroll is just north so.


----------



## EDH (Feb 28, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> I doubt it, I'm in Coweta and we don't have any, yet! Carroll is just north so.


They have them in Douglas county so they might.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 28, 2019)

interesting, a hunt-able population or just the occasional wanderer?


----------



## farmerd (Mar 1, 2019)

Jimmymorgan said:


> Any hogs on property?


No Hogs on the property


----------



## pathfinder1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Volsguy said:


> 875+ acres in Carroll County, QDM managed property.  Adjoining clubs have also implemented QDM rules.  Headwaters of Wolf Creek splits our property pretty much down the middle.  Plenty of Deer and Turkey.  Membership dues are 650.00... Camper spots available but no elect/water available.  Convenient to Hwy 5/Hwy 166 on the east side....Jones Mill Road and Hutchinson Ferry Road on the west side of the property.  Plenty of creek bottoms and hardwood ridges.  Some clear-cut in 2000 that was never re-planted.  Tons of 20+ years planted Pines that have been thinned.  Gas line runs through property on the west side.  Deer limits enforced with 2 bucks (one must be trophy size 4 on one side w/min 15" spread) and up to 3 Does allowed....No yearling deer allow to be harvested.  A full membership is 18 to 19 members.
> Please email me at *gcf1059@yahoo.com* if you are interested in seeing the property...or you can call Jim at *678-665-8553* and leave message with Jim.
> 
> We are setting dates (Saturdays and/or Sundays) that we will be meeting potential new members to show the property.


----------



## pathfinder1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Would like to see property,have been hunting public land for past several years and a good club would be appreciated. Pretty much any time would be fine. I live in the Thomaston area and have hunted Chattahoochee Bend SP a couple of times, like the area.


----------



## Bigjohn0588 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm interested as well if you are still looking for members. Let me know please.


----------



## Dannyboy (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm interested. Email sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2019)

pathfinder1 said:


> Would like to see property,have been hunting public land for past several years and a good club would be appreciated. Pretty much any time would be fine. I live in the Thomaston area and have hunted Chattahoochee Bend SP a couple of times, like the area.


You should be surrounded by clubs and some great hunting to boot! I hunted out 36 just on the other side of the flint for years and always seen and killed lots of deer.


----------



## jatkin99 (Jul 11, 2019)

Are you still looking for members?
Jatkin99@bellsouth.net


----------

